# Ravezzani durissimo col Milan per il caso Pjaca.



## admin (1 Luglio 2016)

Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT=&quot]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2016)

Doveva andarci più pesante invece..


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT="]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]



spiace, ma ad oggi i fatti dicono che i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2016)

In questo momento ha ragione, adesso loro stanno godendo e noi...

Non vorrei che passassimo l'estate con la specialità di Forchielli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2016)

Vi giuro che se quando esce dall'ospedale fra 3/4 giorni non firma subito e finiscono per prolungare o con un nulla di fatto e la grande curva rossonera sta lì impalata a prendersi le mazzette io chiudo con il calcio, tornerò a seguire il Milan quando quei 2 infami se ne andranno.


----------



## siioca (1 Luglio 2016)

L Inter ha già cambiato proprietario il Milan no.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Luglio 2016)

Oggi, al 1 Luglio 2016 alle ore 15:30, i fatti dicono che ha ragione. Loro hanno persone in carne ed ossa, noi abbiamo fantasmi.


----------



## TheZio (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT="]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]



Dovrebbe mettersi d'accordo con se stesso però.. Fin ieri le sue "fonti" dicevano di Milan venduto e di un Berlusconi che "ha fatto di tutto per tenersi il Milan, ma è arrivato il momento di passare la mano"..
Questo è solo una bandiera va dove tira il vento.. E dove può far parlare di se...


----------



## mark (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT=&quot]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]



Tutto giusto peccato che la colpa qua è del duo Galliani Berlusconi, non dei cinesi!! Di certo non è per colpa loro se si è arrivati a luglio a dover ancora firmare il preliminare


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

La storia di Pjaca non la digerisco. Maledetti.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (1 Luglio 2016)

Si ma questi giornalisti sono senza vergogna, mi sembra che ravezzani fino a poco fa fosse uno di quelli convinti della cessione, ora son diventati una cordata fantasma?


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Luglio 2016)

Cessione o no, cinesi o meno, la realtà è che noi siamo fermi al palo mentre le nostre due rivali storiche si stanno rinforzando con Dani Alves Pjanic (e probabilmente Benatia) e Banega Pjaca. Noi invece Vangioni e l'onesto Lapadula.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2016)

Calma e gesso ragazzi, ci mancano 3 giocatori titolari TOP , non 11, per puntare il terzo posto.

Calma e gesso, aspettiamo a lamentarci almeno un mesetto.

Non rodiamoci il fegato per nulla, almeno almeno la deadline del 7 Luglio la dobbiamo attendere.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT=&quot]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]



L'Inter il Closing l'ha già fatto mentre noi firmeremo il preliminare il 7 e chiuderemo a Settembre,prima di allora é impensabile che i Cinesi spendano e spandono su una cosa di cui non hanno nemmeno la proprietà.

Citando un Utente del forum: Voi comprereste l'arredamento di una casa che non avete ancora ufficialmente acquistato?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Luglio 2016)

Ma perché servivano i cinesi per prendere il croato ? manco fosse costato 50 milioni. Lapadula mi pare sia stato rivendicato dagli stessi B&G, quindi diciamo pure che abbiamo una società marcia fino al midollo invece che tirare fuori ogni volta i cinesi: rinnoviamo al Capitone (concordato coi cinesi), prendiamo Montella (così hanno deciso i cinesi), non prendiamo Pjaca (colpa dei cinesi che promettono soldi finti) ecc


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Ravezzani è quello che ha raccontato in questi giorni di una sua fonte secondo la quale Berlusconi, nella sua camera dell'ospedale, avrebbe dichiarato di essere tristissimo di dover vendere il Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT="]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]



Incredibile, per una volta sono d'accordissimo con lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'Inter il Closing l'ha già fatto mentre noi firmeremo il preliminare il 7 e chiuderemo a Settembre,prima di allora é impensabile che i Cinesi spendano e spandono su una cosa di cui non hanno nemmeno la proprietà.
> 
> Citando un Utente del forum: Voi comprereste l'arredamento di una casa che non avete ancora ufficialmente acquistato?



Ascolta non esiste. Questa è la giustificazione che ci vogliamo dare per prenderci in giro, per convincerci che va tutto bene. Ma mi dispiace, non va affatto bene. La storia di Pjaca è veramente incredibile. Cosa cavolo fai uscire l'interesse se sai che non lo puoi prendere? almeno la decenza di evitare di far trapelare notizie. Nemmeno quello. Li odio fortemente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe mettersi d'accordo con se stesso però.. Fin ieri le sue "fonti" dicevano di Milan venduto e di un Berlusconi che "ha fatto di tutto per tenersi il Milan, ma è arrivato il momento di passare la mano"..
> Questo è solo una bandiera va dove tira il vento.. E dove può far parlare di se...


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ascolta non esiste. Questa è la giustificazione che ci vogliamo dare per prenderci in giro, per convincerci che va tutto bene. Ma mi dispiace, non va affatto bene. La storia di Pjaca è veramente incredibile. Cosa cavolo fai uscire l'interesse se sai che non lo puoi prendere? almeno la decenza di evitare di far trapelare notizie. Nemmeno quello. Li odio fortemente.



Per quello che ne sappiamo noi Pjaca è un nome buttato lì dai giornalai, che poi noi lo volessimo al Milan é un altro paio di maniche


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Per quello che ne sappiamo noi Pjaca è un nome buttato lì dai giornalai, che poi noi lo volessimo al Milan é un altro paio di maniche



ANche qui non sono d'accordo. Ti ricordi che fino a due settimane fa forse meno non usciva nulla?? ma nulla proprio. In una sera abbiamo preso Lapadula. Improvvisamente sono cominciate le solite storie sui nomi. Come l'anno scorso dove ci hanno accostato almeno 100 nomi, non scherzo. Secondo te chi passa i nomi? ovvio che Galliani...lo sappiamo tutti. Io sono convinto che il giocatore lo seguiamo/seguivamo veramente, ma stavamo aspettando una cessione. Dannazione non farlo trapelare. Almeno noi tifosi ci risparmiamo il travaso di bile. E invece no, solita storia.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ANche qui non sono d'accordo. Ti ricordi che fino a due settimane fa forse meno non usciva nulla?? ma nulla proprio. In una sera abbiamo preso Lapadula. Improvvisamente sono cominciate le solite storie sui nomi. Come l'anno scorso dove ci hanno accostato almeno 100 nomi, non scherzo. Secondo te chi passa i nomi? ovvio che Galliani...lo sappiamo tutti. Io sono convinto che il giocatore lo seguiamo/seguivamo veramente, ma stavamo aspettando una cessione. Dannazione non farlo trapelare. Almeno noi tifosi ci risparmiamo il travaso di bile. E invece no, solita storia.



Ah sui 100 nomi sono d'accordo, appunto x questo non mi sbilancio troppo, Pjaca secondo me é da prendere, ma non é che se Galliani fa filtrare le voci debbano x forza essere vere, anzi, l'esperienza insegna che 99 su 100 di quel che dice sono cavolate... poi magari ci siamo.stati davvero sul giocatore, ma lui ha preferito seguire i compagni croati... tutte mie supposizioni eh


----------



## TheZio (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ANche qui non sono d'accordo. Ti ricordi che fino a due settimane fa forse meno non usciva nulla?? ma nulla proprio. In una sera abbiamo preso Lapadula. *Improvvisamente sono cominciate le solite storie sui nomi.* Come l'anno scorso dove ci hanno accostato almeno 100 nomi, non scherzo. Secondo te chi passa i nomi? ovvio che Galliani...lo sappiamo tutti. Io sono convinto che il giocatore lo seguiamo/seguivamo veramente, ma stavamo aspettando una cessione. Dannazione non farlo trapelare. Almeno noi tifosi ci risparmiamo il travaso di bile. E invece no, solita storia.



Guarda che Pavoletti e Vazquez erano accostati prima di Lapadula.. E pure Konko...
E da fine campionato (se non anche prima) che continuano ad aleggiare quelli e sempre quelli....


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani durissimo col Milan riguardo il caso Pjaca, soffiato ai rossoneri dalla solita Inter. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista sul suo profilo Twitter:"[FONT="]Pjaca all'Inter è la differenza tra un acquirente vero, con nome, progetto, contante, e una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma".[/FONT]


Non fa assolutamente una piega... ha stra ragione.


----------



## Andre96 (1 Luglio 2016)

Cosa vuol dire "una cordata fantasma che promette 100 mln fantasma"? Ma se non hanno ancora firmato il preliminare, che senso ha questa frase? No dai seriamente qualcuno me lo spieghi dai. Intanto i 100 milioni sono SUPPOSIZIONI giornalistiche e poi non dovevano arrivare dopo la firma del preliminare? Io sono rassegnato per Pjaca ecc. ma Ravezzani sei RIDICOLO, ma come cavolo potete dire che ha ragione? Dice una ca.ata dopo l'altra...ma dai...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda che Pavoletti e Vazquez erano accostati prima di Lapadula.. E pure Konko...
> E da fine campionato (se non anche prima) che continuano ad aleggiare quelli e sempre quelli....



Non mi riferisco di certi a questi. Ma se ci fai caso prima non sapevano nulla, si brancolava nel buio. Improvvisamente sono ricominciati i nomi di cento giocatori diversi.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda che Pavoletti e Vazquez erano accostati prima di Lapadula.. E pure Konko...
> E da fine campionato (se non anche prima) che continuano ad aleggiare quelli e sempre quelli....



È almeno da marzo che circolano quei 2 nomi infatti


----------



## TheZio (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco di certi a questi. Ma se ci fai caso prima non sapevano nulla, si brancolava nel buio. Improvvisamente sono ricominciati i nomi di cento giocatori diversi.



Adesso a te sembrano pieni di luce e verità? 
A me sembra che non sia cambiato niente rispetto a ieri o a un mese fa, solo un obbiettivo sfuggito..
Che logicamente ci crea malumore...


----------



## Aldo Boffi (1 Luglio 2016)

Come sempre, ravezzani (che scrivo minuscolo, data la mia disistima - blando eufemismo - per il personaggio) sbaglia bersaglio, perchè parla di cinesi, mentre la società è nelle mani di qualcun altro, ovvero del solito dinamico duo, che continua nell'opera di sapiente distruzione. Spero, per la sua salute, che B. esca in fretta dall'ospedale, che firmi e che questa farsa di rimandi continui finisca.
Sono due anni che andiamo Avanti con la presunta vendita, 5 anni (almeno) che mangiamo m.. a e non se ne può più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *Vi giuro che se quando esce dall'ospedale fra 3/4 giorni non firma subito e finiscono per prolungare o con un nulla di fatto *e la grande curva rossonera sta lì impalata a prendersi le mazzette io chiudo con il calcio, tornerò a seguire il Milan quando quei 2 infami se ne andranno.



Scontato che sarà così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Dopo le smentite del giocatore e dell'agente, Ravezzani si palesa ancora una volta per quello che è, lascio a voi gli aggettivi che preferite.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ascolta non esiste. Questa è la giustificazione che ci vogliamo dare per prenderci in giro, per convincerci che va tutto bene. Ma mi dispiace, non va affatto bene. La storia di Pjaca è veramente incredibile. Cosa cavolo fai uscire l'interesse se sai che non lo puoi prendere? almeno la decenza di evitare di far trapelare notizie. Nemmeno quello. Li odio fortemente.



Prima del 7 scordiamoci che i Cinesi spendano alcunché temo che non metteranno mai soldi loro se prima non hanno tutto nero su bianco,ma spero mi smentiscano.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2016)

E come dargli torto, il Milan ad oggi è solo fuffa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

Non capisco perché certi pagliacci abbiano ancora credito


----------



## centopercento (1 Luglio 2016)

vabbe che fininvest non volesse anticipare i soldi in attesa della conclusione della trattativa lo si sapeva già inutile fare gli scandalizzati adesso


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Luglio 2016)

E invece ha smentito. Intendo Pjaca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

Ma quindi quali sono i cinesi fantasma?


----------



## patriots88 (1 Luglio 2016)

Ravezzani è spazzatura


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

Sotto il ponte di Marko Pjaca Ravezzani fa la ca...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Luglio 2016)

Ha ragione in ogni caso, inter o non inter. Possibile che quando siamo su un giocatore buono, ci vogliano mesi prima di provare, quasi sempre inutilmente, a chiudere? I bidoni invece li compriamo in 5 minuti.
E' più di un anno che seguono Pjaca, e già il suo valore si è triplicato e la concorrenza quadruplicata. 
Stessa cosa è successa milioni di volte negli ultimi anni. Pensavo giusto prima a Naingollan, che sembrava ad un passo, e poi andò alla Roma. Stessa cosa successe per Brozovic e mille altri...


----------



## marcokaka (1 Luglio 2016)

Un dirigente intelligente lo prenderebbe subito senza problemi. Nel peggiore dei casi, ovvero se la trattativa con i cinesi non andasse in porto, se ne vendono un paio degli attuali e si raggiunge quella cifra, che pare essere un po meno di 20 mln. 
Mah... certe cose non le capisco proprio...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Un dirigente intelligente lo prenderebbe subito senza problemi. Nel peggiore dei casi, ovvero se la trattativa con i cinesi non andasse in porto, se ne vendono un paio degli attuali e si raggiunge quella cifra, che pare essere un po meno di 20 mln.
> Mah... certe cose non le capisco proprio...



Il problema è sempre quello, abbiamo Galliani a fare il mercato.
Non c'è quasi mai una logica dietro a quello che fa, almeno una logica basata sul rafforzamento della squadra.
Lui segue la logica di rafforzare il suo portafoglio.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Luglio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> L Inter ha già cambiato proprietario il Milan no.



Con la differenza che noi non lo cambieremo neanche.


----------



## Serginho (2 Luglio 2016)

Mi raccomando continuate a pendere dalle labbra di questi pennivendoli


----------



## Casnop (2 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando continuate a pendere dalle labbra di questi pennivendoli


Altro formidabile venditore di fumo. Ravezzani dovrebbe sapere che nel nord-ovest della Cina i campi forzati per la costruzione delle strade ferrate esistono veramente. Chissà, la sua vita potrebbe avere una impennata sorprendente.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando continuate a pendere dalle labbra di questi pennivendoli



se danno notizie negative e criticano sono degli eroi x alcuni... Ravezzani, Bargiggia.... aspetto che portino in lode Fedele, Laudisa e Di Stefano nei prossimi giorni


----------

